# Teflon at his first show!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Teflon did awesome at his first show! :leap:  He placed first under both judges! There was some stiff competition, but even though he didn't get a champion, we were still thrilled that he did so well since he was only 4 days into his class! :leap: :shocked: :leap: We are so happy with him and can't wait to get some does bred to him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! That is so awesome!!! He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting! Way to go Teflon!! :hi5:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

That's so exciting! Congrats on your stunning buck! Its hard to find a good red buck, but my friend, youve god one!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!  Yes, it is hard to find bucks with color that are built just as nice as traditionals... We couldn't be happier with Teflon! He'd still be handsome even if he wasn't painted. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: that is Awesome.... :thumb:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats! What age is he?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GTAllen: Out of curiosity, what age would you guess? 

He was 4 days past 6 months old at the show and all the bucks in his class were older than him by at least 2 weeks! :shocked: He was also bigger than the other bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## AmyJo (Aug 17, 2012)

:wahoo: Congratulations!! What a handsome guy!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He is a handsome devil! This is what I picture when I think of a boer


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Handsome boy!

I'm a die hard Nigerian fan, but there is something about those Boer's that just make you want to pucker up and kiss their cute little snouts!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought he was 7-8 months, a winter kid.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, that's about what I'd guess too! :thumbup: 

Oh I tell ya, our Boers have gotten more kisses on their noses then you'll ever know! :laugh: The kids are unbelievably cute!!!  :drool:  Teflon is pretty darn cute too, but don't tell him that.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats. I saw the one pic on facebook. Nice boy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh really? Who's facebook? :chin: :scratch:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Never mind... :type: I found it on White House Goats.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, they were thanking you for the purchase.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep. I didn't know you knew of WHG! ) Small world...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful goat. I love his face too..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Merry!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, he is very nice looking.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! He is a pretty boy for sure! That's what I like to see in a Boer. I like the "show type" Boers better than the "old style" Boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! :greengrin: Yep, me too. :hi5: I like the new style too... but there are still lots and lots of people who like the old style SA Boers. There is one guy here that gets REALLY upset when the judges pick a fancy, stylish Boer over a old style Boer! :roll:Which, I do understand as they are meat goats, but I like STYLE! Not a big hunk.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Somehow I missed seeing this! He's so beautiful, congrats!!! So glad you bought him! I loved him in the pics you had posted about him, he just has a really flashy look to him, again, Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'm so glad we bought him too!!!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

He's *magnificent!* And if you don't believe it, just ask him, eh? :greengrin: Big congratulations!

Bit of thread drift if I may? What are the main conformation differences between the old style SA and the newer types? Just curious because my two don't have the long bodies at all, they're actually built more like dairy goats to my uneducated eye. I tracked down their breeder and they're not crosses but sure don't look like the spectacular Boer critters I'm seeing here.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! Great question!!! 

I am by no means an expert on this... and anyone please correct me or ad to what I have to say. 

From my experience in the show world... 

A new style Boer goat is long and leggy, has a long neck and pretty head. They just have a elegant, stylish look to them. They are cleaner cut, but still have a massive amount a muscle if you look at the right goat. So if you think your does look more like dairy goats conformation wise, they are probably a newer style Boer. Their build can also have to do with what you feed them. Any goat that is not getting grain and good quality alfalfa or pasture, is naturally just not going to look as nice or be as filled out as the Boers that are on show feed. 

Old style South African Boers are big chunks. They a shorter and aren't as showy looking, but are massive. Old style goats are generally said to be hardier and don't get sick as easily. I think both new and old style goats have great legs. 

I attached two pictures of bucks. One is old style and the other is a really, really nice new style buck. I bet you know which is which.)


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Well now you're just messing with me - that bottom one is obviously half wooly mammoth. :ROFL: Wow, "big chunk" pretty much covers it. They're both awesome looking critters IMO though. Thanks for posting those - my goatie education continues! 

Aside from the paint job my babies don't really look like either type, most probably due to being starved of food, minerals, water, shelter and anything resembling attention until we rescued them. Don't _get_ me started, I'll snap a gasket ... :angry: :veryangry:

Water under the proverbial bridge - they're happy now, just pets and we love them. Nancy on the left, Sid on the right:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, they are indeed. ) 

Wow! What pretty babies! I think they look great and am so glad they have a better life now. Great job! :hi5:   I think they are going to be very nice animals once they mature and get some more weight on!


----------

